# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tìm việc, mong mọi người giúp đỡ ạ.

## Tienduc6595

Chả là em có sở thích bên chế tạo máy cnc mini, máy laser, máy in 3,... Kinh nghiệm thì cũng chưa có nhiều. Đang mong muốn tìm được 1 xưởng hay công ty nhỏ nào đó( vì quy mô nhỏ thì em sẽ học được nhiều thứ hơn ạ ), làm về chế tạo các máy đó để em có thể trau dồi thêm kinh nghiệm của mình ạ. Mọi người ai biết hoặc ai đang làm cần người làm cùng thì chỉ cho em với ạ. Khu vực miền trung, miền nam, ở đâu em cũng qua được hết ạ

----------


## CKD

Tớ ở Cần Thơ, đang cần người phụ ráp máy nè  :Smile:

----------


## Tienduc6595

> Tớ ở Cần Thơ, đang cần người phụ ráp máy nè


cho mk xin info để dễ liên lạc với. ,sdt của mình là 0911044472

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Công ty máy cắt CNC EMC tại Hà Nội đang tuyển dụng các vị trí:
1. 4 nhân viên kinh doanh.
2. 2 nhân viên kế toán.
3. 3 nhân viên kỹ thuật.
=>>Chi tiết xem tại đây.

----------


## ngthanhan182

Chào bạn, bên mình là công ty môi trường xanh Thành Công, đang tuyển lao động phổ thông đi làm ngay, luong 7-10tr.
Chi tiết về công việc bạn có thể ib cho mình nhé

----------


## lenam12

Bạn có làm ở hà nội ko, mình đang muốn hợp tác vs người biết về máy cnc

----------

